# Links, dictionaries, resources / Liens, dictionnaires, ressources



## The WR Moderator Team

*WordReference dictionaries / Les dictionnaires de WordReference*

English → French............Français → Anglais


*French verb conjugation / Conjugaison des verbes français*

Click here / Cliquez ici 


*Resources forum / Le forum des ressources*

Click here / Cliquez ici


*To contact a moderator / Pour contacter un modérateur*

Click here / Cliquez ici​


----------

